# TB 66-06-02 (NAR) or Campaign 66C4 (ROW) - Exterior Pillar Trim Corrosion on Phaeton Doors



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

The trim on the window of my rear door is peeling off. 
Anyone else? Would this be a warranty fix or am I on my own on this one?


*B Pillar Corrosion*


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Paint peeling off (petermueller)*

This is covered -- there was a bulletin out (that is escaping me at present) for replacing these. Your warranty should take care of this if you're still under the bumper-to-bumper.


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

I had 2 of them replaced on my car under warranty.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

I couldn't find a TSB that relates to this issue. Maybe this paint peeling issue falls under a different category??? I did find 16 TSBs at Edmunds.com for a 2004 V8:
http://www.edmunds.com/mainten...nds#1
There appears to be a new TSB on the V8 transmission that looks important.



_Modified by Spectral at 5:24 PM 1-6-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Spectral)*

For Sure there is a memo out somewhere about paint failure on those black panels on the doors. It is a well known issue, and VW makes a kit available to fix the problem.
Basically, if any single one of those panels is showing evidence of flaking paint or corrosion - which is exactly the problem you have - the fix is to order a kit and replace every single one - there are 6 pieces in total.
I had this fix carried out on my car. I know I had the documentation for it somewhere, but I can't find the NAR documentation (I do have the European documentation about the problem).
As for that transmission TB noted on Edmonds - that's nothing to worry about at all, it's just a reference to removing the little nub on the underbody pan of W12 engine Phaetons only. We have it on the forum at this link: TB 00-06-02 - W12 (only!) Underbody Cover Attachment Modification.
I'll keep looking for the documentation about the replacement of those black panels on the doors. Chris is 100% correct, you will have no problem getting the work done. It takes quite a while to do it, so, ask your dealership to order the kit for you, and then ask the dealership to let you know when they expect to have a 'quiet day' around the shop to do the installation. It is to your great advantage to ensure that the techs are not rushed when they carry out this task.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I found it!








TB 66-06-02 - Exterior Pillar Trim Corrosion. This TB was originally issued as 66-06-01, "Exterior Pillar Trim Corrosion", but evidently that title was not precise enough, so it was re-issued later on as 66-06-02 "Customer States Exterior Pillar Trim Corrosion". So, please remember that to qualify for this TB, it is not sufficient to simply bring the corroding Phaeton into the dealership, you also have to state to the service advisor that it is corroding. Fuggin' lawyers...
Michael


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

You rule!
Thanks again!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:*
Two related corrosion discussions:
 Lower Door Trim Strip Corrosion - discusses corrosion within the plastic lower trim strips on the exterior of the four doors.
Phaeton Door Corrosion - a discussion about corrosion on the actual doors of the car, as of this date (Nov 2009), this problem seems to be unique to the UK.
Michael


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*Archival Note:*
Phaeton Door Corrosion - a discussion about corrosion on the actual doors of the car, as of this date (Nov 2009), this problem seems to be unique to the UK.
Michael

Maybe VW bought and revived an old '80s Jag assembly line


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Does this apply the cars that are out of factory warranty? Is a TSB done free of charge normally?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (JulianBenjamin)*

I don't know the answer to that - I don't think anyone has made an inquiry once out of warranty. I think that if the trim bits were problematic, they developed the problem pretty quickly, if they didn't develop the problem, then they were unaffected.
In other words, not every trim bit had a problem... it was more of a quality control issue from the supplier, rather than a design or engineering problem.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (JulianBenjamin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JulianBenjamin* »_Does this apply the cars that are out of factory warranty? Is a TSB done free of charge normally?

Julian,
TSBs do not apply out of warranty. They are separate from recalls in that recalls are typically put in place to correct a defect which would compromise safety or emissions compliance. TSBs are simply outlines from a pool of experience to help a technician fix a problem. Basically all a TSB does is say, "We've seen this before and here's what you need to do to fix it."


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Ok, thanks Chris and Michael.
My two trim pieces that the side mirrors are attached to show the bumps but it's hidden by the mirror housing itself.
I'll just leave it as it is; no one else notices it anyway.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (JulianBenjamin)*

Hi Julian:
That's pretty much exactly the same approach that I am taking. As I mentioned in another thread about this, the corrosion on the shiny black parts of the two side mirrors does not seem to be spreading, even though I live and work in a saline atmosphere.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here is the Technical Bulletin (TB) number 66-06-02 that was issued in North America dealing with this subject.

Keep in mind that this TB was issued in 2006, and it deals with MY 2004 cars that were manufactured (for the most part) in the year 2003... and it is almost 2011 now. The vehicles are long, long out of warranty. It is possible that VW might consider making a "goodwill" guesture of some kind to the original owners, or to regular customers of a VW dealership who own one or two additional Volkswagen products or have been longtime customers of the dealer... but realistically, ANY offer from VW to help out on an issue as old as this one will be purely a courtesy on their part, and should not be thought of as an 'entitlement'.

In the rest of the world (Europe), this issue was addressed by Campaign 66C4, criteria 1 or 2 (depending on the wheelbase of the vehicle). Again, that campaign will have its fifth birthday in February 2011... so, don't get your expectations too high.

Note that there are two files below (66-06-02 for North America and 66C4 for the rest of the world).

Michael


----------



## legaleagle (Apr 14, 2006)

*Signs of bubbling rust on door window frames*

Just noticed that I have several rust 'bubbles' under the black paintwork on my driver and rear doors. Nothing has broken the paint surface yet but I'm staggered to think a 2005 Phaeton which I have looked after for the last 5 years is suffering in this way. Obviously I'm out of warranty but is this a known issue on UK models ?


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

legaleagle said:


> Just noticed that I have several rust 'bubbles' under the black paintwork on my driver and rear doors. Nothing has broken the paint surface yet but I'm staggered to think a 2005 Phaeton which I have looked after for the last 5 years is suffering in this way. Obviously I'm out of warranty but is this a known issue on UK models ?


Hi,

Yes, VW WILL replace these if you go to the "right" dealer.

Stu


----------



## udaymohan (Nov 8, 2007)

legaleagle said:


> Just noticed that I have several rust 'bubbles' under the black paintwork on my driver and rear doors. Nothing has broken the paint surface yet but I'm staggered to think a 2005 Phaeton which I have looked after for the last 5 years is suffering in this way. Obviously I'm out of warranty but is this a known issue on UK models ?


Hi There,

To my knowledge if the surface is not broken and there is rust forming under the paint the 10yr perforation warranty should have you covered regardless. Take the car in to a dealer and have them submit the claim on ur behalf with VW.


----------



## legaleagle (Apr 14, 2006)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, VW WILL replace these if you go to the "right" dealer.
> 
> Stu


THANKS! That makes me feel far more positive about keeping the car!
When you say the 'right' dealer have you experienced problems yourself with getting dealers to accept there's a reasonable claim to be made against VW?


----------



## trondsv8 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi 
I had the same problem on my 04 , and my dealer replaced all the panels with the bubbles, so noe it's back to new.


Trond


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

legaleagle said:


> "...under the black paintwork on my driver and rear doors..."


Are you referring to the 'B' pillar trim strips? These are black trim strips that are present on the top portion of the trailing edge of the front door, and the top portion of the leading edge of the rear door.

If this is the part you are speaking about, then please see this post: TB 66-06-02 - Exterior Pillar Trim Corrosion on Phaeton Doors.

Michael


----------



## legaleagle (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks Michael. I will book in the car mentioning corrosion issues!

Regards


----------



## hylko (Nov 17, 2009)

Where about are you from in the UK ?
Hylko


----------



## legaleagle (Apr 14, 2006)

St Albans Hertfordshire


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here is a copy of the VW Campaign (for all countries except North America) that addresses the problem of corrosion on window trim strips. See criteria 01 or 02.

Be aware that not all of the criteria in this Campaign (66C4) will apply to every vehicle. Some criteria are only applicable to a specific range of VINs, or to certain engine fitments, etc.

VW published a Technical Bulletin for North America that deals with this pillar trim corrosion issue, you can find that at the thread referenced a few posts above. That thread is also in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category), just search that page for the key word "corrosion".

Michael


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*Mine*

Mine is being done under warranty right now by a dealer in London.


----------



## hylko (Nov 17, 2009)

@JockMacMad

Is your car at Twickenham VW ? saw a Aubergine in the car park today.


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*Indeed*

Yes it is at Inchcape at Twickenham but mine is Silver.


----------



## legaleagle (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the helpful advice. VW have authorised the warranty repairs. Now I have to lose my beloved Phaeton for 2 weeks whilst they deal with it!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

legaleagle said:


> ...Now I have to lose my beloved Phaeton for 2 weeks whilst they deal with it!


What??? It only takes about 90 minutes to replace the pillar trims. I must have misunderstood your problem - if the car will be out of service for two weeks, that implies that the body itself (and not simply the pillar trims) has corroded.

If you have Klavierlack paint (a special very high gloss clear-coat finish available over top of a small range of colours), see the post about refinishing Klavierlack paint that is in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category). It is not difficult to refinish Klavierlack paint, but there is only one way to do it right, and the paint facility must read and follow the instructions (which are attached to the post).

Michael


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*Yup*



PanEuropean said:


> What??? It only takes about 90 minutes to replace the pillar trims. I must have misunderstood your problem - if the car will be out of service for two weeks, that implies that the body itself (and not simply the pillar trims) has corroded.


I am already in my second week without mine at the same dealers. In my case it's the pillars and door bottoms.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I estimated a bit low on the time required to replace all the pillar trims. The repair manual (and the tech bulletin that describes the problem with the pillar trims) gives the technician 260 minutes to replace all of the pillar trims.

Door sill trims (at the bottom of the door) take about 15 minutes per door to install. This includes taking the time to thoroughly wash and flush out all debris from the bottom of the door channel before installing the new lower door sill trim.

Michael


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*Okay*

So with tea breaks here in the UK 2 days work then 

Started mine 2 days ago so I will ring tomorrow for an update. I bet they say it will be ready Monday as I fly out again Sunday lol.

EDIT: I now believe this dealer has 4 cars in for the door bottoms work at the moment !


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photo and TB's re-hosted. 

Michael


----------

